# Coding Book Tabs



## jkh429 (Mar 5, 2011)

I was wondering if any one knew where I could find the tabs for my ICD-9 book. We had them a few years ago when I was in class. It divided the hypertension section, neoplasm section, etc. I have been looking for them recently and can not find them anywhere. Any input would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## aimie (Mar 6, 2011)

staples


----------



## jcolbert421@aol.com (May 15, 2013)

*where do i gret the pre-printed tabs for the icd-9 coding book*

where do i get the pre-printed tabs fof the icd-9 coding book and the cpt book


----------



## LisaAlonso23 (May 15, 2013)

*I got mine at Target*



jcolbert421@aol.com said:


> where do i get the pre-printed tabs fof the icd-9 coding book and the cpt book



I'm taking the CPC exam on Saturday and used tabs that I picked up at Target.


----------



## vandell57 (Jun 26, 2013)

I made my own while in school using multicolored blank tabs that have clear adhesive tabs.  I got mine at walmart.


----------

